# what can i keep in a 18x18x18 inch viv?



## thekelly (Apr 30, 2011)

what can i keep in this size viv? any ideas


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

hognose:2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

What sort of animal are you thinking of?

Snake, Lizard, Frog, Toad?


----------



## thekelly (Apr 30, 2011)

snake, lizard or inverts


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

many species of spiders could fit in that tank eg mexican red kneed and chile rose:gasp:


----------



## thekelly (Apr 30, 2011)

spiders are a no go sadly lol my bf is scared of them so wont let me have one


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i would still go for hognose snake there small, docile, easy to keep and cute:flrt:


----------



## thekelly (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah hognose seems to be my best option  thanks


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

what about a nice san fran garter snake they look stunning


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

herper147 said:


> what about a nice san fran garter snake they look stunning


It's too small for a garter, they're an active snake so should have some space, mines in a 4x2x2. San frans are very imbred, all the san frans in the UK are descended from one pair and the siblings from the same clutch are often bred together so they have health problems.
Personally I'd use it for a young snake and get a bigger viv when it gets older.


----------

